# Best Cage Options for Multi- Rabbits



## Millies Misfits (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi,
I run a small, home-based rabbit rescue and am seeking advice/opinions on innovative, multiple rabbit cage ideas. 

The rabbits are currently in x-pens, but as you can imagine 4+ pens takes up a lot of unnecessary space. I believe the best option would be to get cages which are stack-able; they will be have a lot more space to play indoors when the weather isn't nice.

I noticed a lot of people using storage blocks as cages, but unfortunately not all of the rescues are 100% litter-trained which would make clean up much more complicated. 

I'm particularly interested in Critter Nation/Ferret Nation cages (with the dividers). 

For those of you who have several rabbits how do you house them?
Which cages do you prefer (brand, model)?
Would you recommend the 'Nation cages?

Thank you!


----------



## Millies Misfits (Jun 8, 2011)

I would also like to mention that I will be building a ramp, from the cage door to the floor, for the rabbits who don't enjoy being picked up.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 9, 2011)

dog kennels are a good idea, as the ferret nation cages can be very expensive and it would not be enough room for any bonded pairs or larger rabbits


----------



## Millies Misfits (Jun 9, 2011)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> dog kennels are a good idea, as the ferret nation cages can be very expensive and it would not be enough room for any bonded pairs or larger rabbits


Very true! I saw some stain-less steel 'kennels', for sale on kijiji, similar to the ones in the cat room at humane societies. They have adjustable dividers to make more room for bonded pairs and larger bunnies.


----------



## Millies Misfits (Jun 9, 2011)

Since we're a small rescue, with only 2-6 bunnies at a time... I'm planning on removing the dividers, so a single rabbit will have a 2 box-kennel (rather than being trapped in 1) and pairs will share a 4 box-kennel. I hope that made some since; I'm still half asleep!


----------



## tamsin (Jun 9, 2011)

You might find the type of cages vets use would work well. Obviously if you're taking in rabbits from different places you want to avoid as much as possible litter dropping between cages which would be more of an issue with standard crates/cages. The vet style cages which are solid with just a mesh front may work better. Being stainless steel they are easy to clean thoroughly too. Downside is there are expensive but it might be worth hunting around to see if you can get some second hand before ruling them out.

Building cages directly into the wall gives the best space for floor area. In the UK we call these 'hutch blocks' and they are very common. I know wood isn't used so much in the US but treated and with the floor lined it is just as easy to keep clean. They are basically like big cupboards. You could go 3' deep by however long your space is and if you go for quite tall you can fit a shelf too. I think you'll end up with more space than any sort of cage you can buy off the shelf. Here is an example of what I mean: http://www.thebunnyretreat.co.uk/Accommodation-and-Food(812109).htm


----------



## Millies Misfits (Jun 9, 2011)

One of our volunteers showed us how to set up the play pens in a way to reduce the amount of space used. I think they'll be much happier in a big pen anyways.
Thank you very much for you're help, everyone!


----------

